# 625 remote control code



## udiknaed (May 18, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the 625 remote control code is? I want to program the 625 TV1 remote control to my TV remote control. Is there any other way to get around?

Thanks,
Udik


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Look in your TVs instruction manual to see if it has codes for operating DISH receivers.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

Also, if you don't have the manual, you can go to Dish Network's site and download the manual. Also, I think the Dish Tech Portal directly addresses your concern. However, you your TV is an "odd" brand (meaning not a well-known major brand) don't expet to be able to control your TV with the Dish remote. I can't get my aunt's 510 remote to address her Akai TV, in fact, no one has. She has to use the Akai TV remote to control volume and channel changes (her TV2 output of her 522 in the next room is connected to it as well as her 510).


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

You can also goto CH 100. I do think that there is an interative help screen there for remotes. I just dont know under what menu. You will have to look around the menu for it on that ch.


----------

